# My goats



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a few of my goats.





http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats. Makes me miss forest. He went to a pet home after fair. Shelly


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

Which one did Forest look like?

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They are so cute  

How old are fainter babied before they start "fainting?" Or are they born doing it?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

they dont faint when they are first born. the earliest mine have started fainting was around 2 weeks.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWW.... How cute!!! We had a few fainters many years ago, they are so adorable.... and easy to catch hehe :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How CUTE! Ok now I want one!!!! LOL!


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of my goats start fainting as young as 3 days old. Others don't until they are a week or two old. If you keep them in a stall with their mother they won't start fainting as early as when you turn them out with the herd and they have a lot of stimulus that gets them excited.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! I like the one thats belly up! LOL. I also noticed that the Fainters have ALOT of color to them...like Nigerians do....love alot of color!!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

They are all beautiful. I really like the colors on the last one especially.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i understand that these guys are just the very sweetest little ones, and they certainly are pretty. i just really think i would feel so sad everytime one got stiff. i know they are not supposed to suffer or anything; i just don't know how doing that every so often is pleasant, especially if they are scared at the time and then can't move away!!
am i a party pooper to feel this way???


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

cute kids said:


> i understand that these guys are just the very sweetest little ones, and they certainly are pretty. i just really think i would feel so sad everytime one got stiff. i know they are not supposed to suffer or anything; i just don't know how doing that every so often is pleasant, especially if they are scared at the time and then can't move away!!
> am i a party pooper to feel this way???


Sometimes I feel this way too. Especially when they just lock up and hit the ground hard... But all the people who have them assure me that they certainly don't suffer, and don't fall down much, especially as they get older. When they do it is often from being excited, like at dinner time... Though I don't like those videos on YouTube with the scared little goats and people chasing them to make them fall over.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I feel sorry for them when they fall down also. If they are babies, it scares them and they will lay there and holler. I usually pick them up and hold them until it passes. The adults make me laugh because I can't scare my goats to save my life but they do pass out at feeding time. They will all be running from the back of the pasture to me and they start dropping like flies. Also my young buck that is being used for the first time this month passes out every time he breeds. The first time he did this it scared me because he laid there for at least 3 minutes without moving. I thought the doe had killed him and by the time I ran in to see about him, he was finally getting up.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry....have to reply to the new buck getting excited after breeding.....typical male!! LOL.....OOPS...just had to do it! :twisted:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

The buck I used the past 2 years didn't fall off but once. He just gets stiff after he breeds. My does however I see them fall over more so than my bucks. My bucks are lazy. I do believe the earliest I have heard one start to get stiff or fall over is 2 days of age.


----------

